# Milos Vujanic????



## KS Hoopster (Sep 2, 2002)

Saw some Serbia games on NBA TV. And i believe Vujanic's rights are owned by the suns. Am just wondering if He is coming to the suns this coming season or what anybody know about his status with the team.
Just Curious


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would doubt that either party would want Milos to join the Suns next season. He would have to scrap for minutes behind Nash, Leo, Eisley, Q, JJ, and Casey. 

I would guess that the Suns are looking to use his rights as trade bait.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Vujanic is a great player ! he said he wants to play in the nba not to sit on the bench.. this year he has no spot on the full of guards roster... but i still believe he can help us next year.. he is such a great 3-point shooter and he can drive to the basket like nothing... he is a less athletic better shooter Baron Davis kind of player..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It has been reported that Vujanic has a very expensive buyout, which is why the Suns did not seriously consider bringing him over this summer.

In an interview, coach D'Antoni said he did not want to try to develop two inexperienced point guards at the same time. This may be an after the event justification, but he definitely wants to focus on developing Barbosa this year.

Next summer is a different story. Eisley will enter the last year of his contract which will make him tradeable. Jacobsen could be very attractive to teams looking for outside shooting.

Having Vujanic available would mean the Suns could trade both Eisley and Jacobsen, since Vujanic could replace both guys and be able to get minutes.


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Trade him for a shot blocker or a guy like Burce Bowen type player


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I've speculated that the Suns might use the rights to Vujanic in a deal to trade Eisley to the Pacers for Pollard. A lot depends on whether the Suns think Pollard can play and if they peceive Vujanic as part of their future. Still, it makes sense for the Pacers who rarely use Pollard and have weak PG players.


----------

